
New Hearing Aid Uses Your Tooth To Transmit Sound - wglb
http://singularityhub.com/2010/01/29/new-hearing-aid-uses-your-tooth-to-transmit-sound/
======
kls
My grandmother suffers from this so the info is great but I am having a hard
time finding out if there is a clinical trial she can participate in. It says
that the units are currently available for investigation use, well we want to
investigate.

